# Where Do You Feed Raw?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed Swizzle in the mudroom. It is a small, tiled room. On a boneless day I just put it in his dish and there is nothing to clean up but his dish. He gets a bone every 2nd or 3rd day. On those days I lay out a towel. He takes the bone from his dish and goes over and eats the bone on his towel. I throw the towel in a separate wash. When I started feeding raw I wiped down his face and paws but he cleans his paws after he eats and never gets anything on his face or legs so I don't bother anymore. To tell you the truth I think if the germs are a big consideration you should wipe down your dog after eating kibble. They have recently discovered several cases of contamination from store bought kibble. The dogs did not get ill but the humans did. 

My uncle had a pack of hunting dogs he fed raw. We always use to play with them all the time and we never had an issue. If you had a baby or someone immune compromised I would probably be extra cautious and wipe him down with a baby wipe.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

As it is currently pouring rain outside right now, I am very thankful for your informative post!  I think I will try out the mudroom. Ours is tiled too, and When there are no bones involved, I will just do the bowls. Hopefully, they will stay on their towels!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed on a towel on the kitchen floor or sometimes out on the patio.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I feed on a towel on the kitchen floor or sometimes out on the patio.


Well, that didn't work! Lucy eats pretty fast, so she stayed in one place. But my ZOE! UGH! She took the drumstick and ran into the living room with it. I think they still think these are treats, and not dinner! I ended up putting a sheet down in the attached garage and she ate well there. There must be a learning curve to all this!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> Well, that didn't work! Lucy eats pretty fast, so she stayed in one place. But my ZOE! UGH! She took the drumstick and ran into the living room with it. I think they still think these are treats, and not dinner! I ended up putting a sheet down in the attached garage and she ate well there. There must be a learning curve to all this!


Yes, you do have to train them. With such a high value meal at stake, they tend to get the hint pretty easily!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I worry about this too, since one of my children is immunocompromised. I feed Liberty outside on the patio or inside on a washable piddle pad (she has these anyway for urinary incontinence). Lily isn't into bones yet so I feed her in a bowl that goes through the dishwash after. I put the bowl on a dish towel and wash those with all the other dish towels since they're all exposed to raw meat in my kitchen at some point as well. 

I do worry about face-licking after the raw meals so I've told my kids to not let Lily lick their faces, period. I still let her lick mine.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, this needs to be trained. Swizzle did not start staying on his towel. I kept the door closed so he did not get a chance to eat his bone on my good rug. Now he knows. He doesn't mind staying on his towel, after all he gets to eat a yummy bone when he does so. I am not much into face licking - Swizzle gets my husband all the time.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I feed on a towel on the kitchen floor or sometimes out on the patio.


Do yours get any on their legs (as I know Tiger has the long, flowing hair right now)?  I remember you saying they didn't get anything on their faces. 

Does anyone here have to use the leggings? 
Splash guards / Pee pants ? poodleit


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Does anyone here have to use the leggings?
> Splash guards / Pee pants ? poodleit


Well, I have a set for Lilah and Jasper on order but they have not arrived (yet). I will give a review soon I hope.

I actually ordered 2 sets for each because I want to use them for outdoor activities as well. Even though they have Hurtta overalls, their long legs still get snowballs packed on them. I hope these will cover the gap.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Well, I have a set for Lilah and Jasper on order but they have not arrived (yet). I will give a review soon I hope.
> 
> I actually ordered 2 sets for each because I want to use them for outdoor activities as well. Even though they have Hurtta overalls, their long legs still get snowballs packed on them. I hope these will cover the gap.
> 
> Stay tuned...


A-haaaaa.... the answer to my question. I thought the Hurttas looked like they didn't cover the back legs well enough. Thx for the review


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I feed Carley in the slate floored kitchen on a large curtain panel. I worried she would get it on her legs, so I went to Goodwill and got a childs sweat shirt, cut off the sleeves , put a small slit on the outside of each sleeve. Then I put a cloth belt through and over her back to keep them up. So far though she has never let her paw touch the meat... she is very careful not to touch it. LOL She has never tried to move off the curtain. She is so into her meal and I watch her like a hawk. However, I don't know what to do if she gets choked. Do any of you?


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I feed Carley in the slate floored kitchen on a large curtain panel. I worried she would get it on her legs, so I went to Goodwill and got a childs sweat shirt, cut off the sleeves , put a small slit on the outside of each sleeve. Then I put a cloth belt through and over her back to keep them up. So far though she has never let her paw touch the meat... she is very careful not to touch it. LOL She has never tried to move off the curtain. She is so into her meal and I watch her like a hawk. However, I don't know what to do if she gets choked. Do any of you?


I always have nightmares about the dogs choking or not breathing so I asked my husband, he is in the medical field and he showed me what to do, I also looked up:

Heimlich For Your Dog - Page 1

and

How to Perform CPR on a Dog - Dog First Aid

Everyone needs to know what to do in an emergency whether it is: not breathing; choking; poison; bleeding; etc. I have the Vet on speed dial and he is only 5 minutes away but it is still scary, the things that can happen.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed Russell outside, on a towel. He never takes it off the towel ... so I can feed him inside when the weather is -20C. I keep a stack of old towels by the door, and after he's done I take it to the laundry room and it goes into a diaper pail with a mild bleach solution. This way I don't have to wash every day. I keep Russell's face shaved, as well as his feet. He gets a face wash, maybe overkill, but he doesn't seem to mind. When he has longer coat on his ears, he also wears a snood.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy is fed his raw meal in his crate. I can hear him crunching on the bones and I check on him every now and then to make sure he's okay (some bones take him a while to eat). When he's done he taps on the crate door and I let him out. I don't clean his face or paws because he is a neat eater. I wipe down the crate liner with a Clorox wipe and wash his bowl. When the weather is nice I feed the RMBs outside.


----------

